# a little problem solving



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I find most of our troubles are due to the weakest link....ME!

Have fun on your trip. I'm leaving Friday for our hunt test.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Can't wait for the video - have fun on your trip


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sigh.....it's always me........ especially when it comes to heeling


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Job Mom,
Hope your weekend goes well
Laura Good Luck to you also bring home some fabric!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck Laura! This is a title run, isn't it?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> good luck Laura! This is a title run, isn't it?


Yep! Thanks Barb and RadarsDad!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, Laura 
So what time is the party Sun. nite????


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hoping the party will be Saturday night and Sunday will be the insurance run! I have never run at this club, but hear it is a blast! Cool BBQ (50-60's theme) and huge raffle! Sounds fun, can't wait!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

That does sound like fun. We need pics of you two and the title ribbon.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Luck Laura. GoldenSail and Scout too.


----------

